# New dude on the forum



## The Idiot (Feb 13, 2016)

Well, here goes.<br>im a writer, I presume most of you are too, if not, what are we doing here? (Not in an existential sense.) I'm not really new to writing, but I am new to weirder's forums, Tweeting, blogging, online networking and generally self-promoting.<br>This is all about to change!<br>my first novel: The Idiot Messiah, was self published three years ago and has sold moderately through word of mouth, but I have put no effort into promoting it due to being a bit of a moron with computers and a slight paranoiac when it comes to the internet. My second novel is approaching completion, and I feel it's time to overcome my reservations, and make some effort to "get it out there."<br>it would be great to exchange some views and compare experiences, both of the process of writing and publishing. I'm happy to post some excerpts from my book (after my initial 10 posts, of course,) and just as happy to give feedback on other authors works. Please excuse any ineptitude with the tech side of foruming (have I invented a new verb?) As I said, I'm a moron with computers, any help will be gratefully received.&nbsp;<br>Looking forward to getting involved here!<br><br>


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome. There is a huge amount of goodies available here and all you have to do is participate.


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 13, 2016)

What's the <br>'s about?


----------



## aj47 (Feb 13, 2016)

<br> is HTML code for a line break.  What device / browser are you using?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 13, 2016)

The Idiot said:


> Well, here goes.<br>im a writer, I presume most of you are too, if not, what are we doing here? (Not in an existential sense.)



Welcome to Writing Forums! I'm Anthony. By default, anyone is a writer if they learn and understand a language. We have members willing to refine their English as a second language. We have others willing to refine their writing skills. They may have limited experience in writing English, but they still want to make an effort to contribute. 




The Idiot said:


> I'm not really new to writing, but I am new to _*weirder's forums*_,


What are weirder's forums? I feel like I am new to that as well. 



The Idiot said:


> Tweeting, blogging, online networking and generally self-promoting.<br>This is all about to change!<br>my first novel: The Idiot Messiah, was self published three years ago and has sold moderately through word of mouth, but I have put no effort into promoting it due to being a bit of a moron with computers and a slight paranoiac when it comes to the internet.



Congratulations! I am glad we have another self-publisher on board. We can use your expertise to help members through the self-publishing process. It seems like an interesting book. We can offer you some promotional advice. 




The Idiot said:


> My second novel is approaching completion, and I feel it's time to overcome my reservations, and make some effort to "get it out there."<br>it would be great to exchange some views and compare experiences, both of the process of writing and publishing. I'm happy to post some excerpts from my book (after my initial 10 posts, of course,) and just as happy to give feedback on other authors works. Please excuse any ineptitude with the tech side of foruming (have I invented a new verb?) As I said, I'm a moron with computers, any help will be gratefully received.&nbsp;<br>Looking forward to getting involved here!<br><br>



Great! Awesome! You'll be pleased to know The Beta Reader's Collective will be the best place for you. I usually lurk those threads to do some beta reading. So, whenever you're ready after ten posts, share your upcoming novel with us. I'll be pleased to look it over. I am currently writing my YA novel. I will share it in the near future when it's close to completion. If you have any questions, I'll be happy to assist you.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## aj47 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry, forgot my manners in my eagerness to help.  Hi, I'm annie--welcome to our community.  Whatever your genre/ambition/skillset, you'll find like-minded folks here.  Look around--there's a lot to see, so don't be daunted.  We're friendly here.


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey! Cool! You all replied! I'm overwhelmed (a bit.) 
I'm using safari, let's see if I get <> thingies. 
Thanks for all the advice. I'm just in the process of putting up a web page, learning how to tweet (that sounds ridiculous,) and preparing an on line interview with Joyce Strand, which goes up on the 23 Feb (if I get my shit together.) So, I have a busy week online for a technophobe!


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2016)

:hi: Welcome to the forums The Idiot.

I think if you are in the process of putting up a web page you must be getting somewhere past being a technophobe. :-k I am not sure where the <>'s are coming from but there are sometimes formatting glitches transferring material from other sources. One thing you might try is the 'remove formatting' icon. It is the second icon from the left on the reply box ( a double capital A with a red X through it) before C&Ping from another format mode.

In any case technology serves those who learn and I wish you the best of luck. :eagerness:


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the tips Blade. Just read through Da Rules and guidelines, I'll get de hangofit.


----------



## writingham89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome aboard.  I'm sure many, myself included will be able to benefit from your experience and perhaps teach you a few new tricks in the process. 

tapatalk mobile


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello Idiot

Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.

There's nothing un-cool about being a technophobe and slightly paranoid: you'll probably fit in quite well here.

Here's a suggestion to get rid of unwanted formatting: Write out your posts on any old word processing software you choose then paste it into Notepad. Now when you copy it from Notepad and paste it into here, it will look just fine with nary a <> in sight.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi dude! 

Don't worry about the tech thing, you'll catch on! 

Be sure to check out the Writing Contests and Prompts as well as our Mentor Directory.

Cheers!


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey anyone reading this thread. I've been off the forum a couple of days sorting out my book website, that's up now: shannondeconinck.com, and doing an online interview with Joyce Strand, who I think may be connected with this site. Also i'd very much like to see some of the work of other members of this forum, where's the best page/thread/corner or whatever, to find this?


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey, The Idiot.  Some members carry links in their signatures, most use WF's Emporium, But there's also the usual threads on poetry, fiction etc, where members' works are critiqued.

Good luck with the website. They can be tricky little blighters.  I hate technology in general, or it hates me, one of the two, so I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome to the boards, you're in good company here.


----------



## inkwellness (Feb 18, 2016)

Well congratulations on your first book and best of luck on the second. We have a few sections here that you may find useful. Feel free to look around if you haven't done so already and please let us know if you need any assistance.


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 20, 2016)

Ok, I'm getting the hang of this. Thanks for all de help yous guys. I've had a look at some of the excerpts and short stories posted, and made a few observations. A pretty mixed bag! Good to see how diverse this place is. I'll have another look now.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 21, 2016)

HI! I can see by your user name, you have a fabulous sense of humor... But seriously, I refuse to call you The Idiot... unless you insist... anyway, congratulations on launching you website, good luck.. sooooo, hang around, join the fun, don't be shy... nice to meet you..


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 26, 2016)

I insist! I'm looking for some advice on managing KDP, is there anywhere on this forum where I can post questions regarding this? I'm clueless (hence "the idiot.")


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 26, 2016)

I had to check what KDP stood for. Since I'm assuming it is a Kindle question, it sounds like you should ask your question in the publishing forum. Good luck


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## lvcabbie (Mar 4, 2016)

The Idiot said:


> Thanks, I'll do that.



You can also go directly to the source.

Check out http://www.kboards.com/ which is specifically for Kindle discussions
or
https://kdp.amazon.com/community/index.jspa?ref_=kdp_BS_TN_cm  Kindle Discussion Forums


----------

